# CYCLONE COASTER Free Swapmeet OCTOBER 18th



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 3, 2009)

*3rd Annual Cyclone Coaster Swapmeet - THIS SUNDAY - October 18th 2009

Yes our swapmeet is this SUNDAY October 18th 2009
--- from 7am until 10:30 am ---
--- The meet will be followed by a vintage bicycle ride ---*

The weather is supposed to be nice Sunday - for this rain or shine event

We are still accepting donations for *the 2009 New Belgium SCHWINN Fat Tire Balloon Bicycle which we will announce a winner at the end of our Cyclone Coaster Swap Meet this Sunday* -- You can donate @ the bike station in Long Beach CA & at the Cyclone Coaster Swap Meet until 10:15 am Sunday October 18th 2009 -- 100% of the proceeds are being donated to the AKFA ( Abbot Kinney Festival Association ) to help children in need -- a great cause -- Also thank you to New Belgium Brewing for the killer limited edition Bicycle ---
*
--- please go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for maps & directions --- *

- Please *DO NOT PARK in the Pike parking lot* to allow enough space for people who are selling there items - 

- thanks & we'll see you there -


----------



## 18622hunter (Oct 7, 2009)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> - Mark your calenders for mid-October -
> 
> - CYCLONE COASTER 3rd annual Vintage Bicycle Swapmeet 7:00am - 10:30am
> - FREE EVENT -
> ...




Thanks for putting this event together.  I am planning on being there.  I wanted to share one of the items I am bringing.  I have attached some photos.  I am asking the swapmeet special price of $1,000.00.  Looking forward to seeing folks there.  Thanks again.

Craig


----------

